# private waiting list in public hospital



## rustyjack (8 Apr 2013)

hello,

i am looking to get basic health insurance to cover inpatient fees in public hospital. Not interested in accomodation type, outpatient etc. Dont want the additional expense of private hospitals either.

The main reason for me to get health insurance is to have a shorter time for any non life threatening operation. 

Do public hospitals have private facilities and do private patients in public hospitals have their own shorter waiting list?
HSE states that there is only one waiting list in public hospitals for public outpatient facilities
http://www.hse.ie/eng/staff/Resourc..._treatment_of_public_and_private_patients.pdf

If there is only one list, can i not pay cash to see the consultant privately to see him/her quicker and then go on the single waiting list for the operation. In this case, there is no need for health insurance (500 euros for most basic plan) other than not having to pay for the overnight charges (which is maximum of 750 euros per year i think).

many thanks,
rusty


----------



## snowyb (8 Apr 2013)

Hello rustyjack,

Public hospitals have semi-private and private rooms for patients with health insurance.
There are public wards for public patients.
The basic health plans cover semi-private rooms only - in saying that, getting a private room is practically impossible
in public hospitals as its at the staff's discretion - not sure what criteria is used eg. person who needs it most.  

It would appear that private health insurance patients would be on a 'different list' as they are  admitted to completely 
different wards  to public patients in the main public hospitals. 
I don't know the actual waiting times involved, suppose it depends on the individual hospital, consultant 
 and the type of surgery involved.
Each consultant would have their own surgical waiting lists for their public and private patients.


The one waiting list for outpatient facilities in public hospitals referred to by the HSE is in relation to x-rays,scans etc.
It doesn't refer to surgery list.

If you have no health insurance, you can pay to see the consultant privately which speeds up the process, but you are then
put on the public waiting list for surgery.  Waiting times depend on the hospital,type of surgery etc.  

If you don't have health insurance, the max amount as a public patient is 80euro per night x 10 = 800per annum.
This increased in the last budget.

The following 2 basic plans are worth considering with Laya Healthcare;

1. Essential Secure;   price per adult   495(509)
2. Essential First;      price per adult    582(599) Note 10% discount applies if you join online for this plan.

price in brackets if you pay by instalments.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?335&285/


Snowyb


----------



## Eithneangela (8 Apr 2013)

Great post, Snowyb. We've downgraded our Health cover with Laya - thinking that we didn't need private room, private hospital etc. However, we've just discovered one of the downfalls - a medical procedure is required now and while that procedure is covered by our policy, the cost of the consultant is not! So, it's going to cost us €430 for a few minutes of a consultant's expertise - however the procedure is covered by our insurance. Be very careful about your health insurance cover - we certainly did not understand that we would need to pay such a big amount while we were insured! We thought we were just giving up private room/private hospital.


----------



## huskerdu (8 Apr 2013)

Eithneangela said:


> Great post, Snowyb. We've downgraded our Health cover with Laya - thinking that we didn't need private room, private hospital etc. However, we've just discovered one of the downfalls - a medical procedure is required now and while that procedure is covered by our policy, the cost of the consultant is not! So, it's going to cost us €430 for a few minutes of a consultant's expertise - however the procedure is covered by our insurance. Be very careful about your health insurance cover - we certainly did not understand that we would need to pay such a big amount while we were insured! We thought we were just giving up private room/private hospital.



But, many Private health insurance policies do not cover the cost of visiting a consultant, or only cover certain amount per visit, or have a very high excess before you can claim back any consultant fees. 

Even many expensive policies only cover €60 per visit, regardless of how much the fee is and some dont cover anything at all.

The vast majority of people with PHi in Ireland have to pay to see the consultant.


----------



## browtal (8 Apr 2013)

Do any of our contributors feel the loss of the benefit of subsidy for a  bed in a public hospital, which has resulted in significant increase in our Health Insurance premiums, is very unjust.

Most holders of Health Insurance also have contributed and still continue to contribute to all the health levies etc. I am surprised that there has been no objection.

Surely the least that should happen is we should no longer be liable to these charges. I would welcome  your comments
Browtal


----------



## snowyb (8 Apr 2013)

Hi Eithneangela,

Did 430euro include x-rays or just consultant visits?

Consultant visits are always paid for upfront, when using private health insurance.
Depending on the outpatient cover on your plan, some or part of these costs are refundable at the end of the year.

Most basic plans have very limited outpatient cover with a high excess say 150, so you would have to have over 3 visits per year to qualify for a refund.

Snowyb


----------



## Eithneangela (9 Apr 2013)

The procedure hasn't occurred yet. Our Insurer, Laya, told us that they would cover the cost of the procedure, but we would have to pay €430 because the procedure is taking place in a private hospital (It's a half-day process, no overnights).  However, if I wanted to go through the Public system (ie wait perhaps months/years for an appointment with a consultant), then our insurance would cover that.


----------



## suzie (9 Apr 2013)

Can the procedure not be done as a private outpatient in a public hospital rather than a private hospital, you should be covered for that (ie consultants work and hospital accommodation)? Though it dependents on waiting times etc. Did the consultant refer you to the private hospital. Is another private hospital with a lower excess an option? Check with his/her PA if he/she sits in other public hospitals where such a procedure can be done. 

snowyb might be able to answer this, but if that doesnt throw up alternatives, is it possible to switch to a similar qualified consultant who sits in other public hospitals that have better options (waiting times) of getting the procedure carried out.

S.


----------



## snowyb (9 Apr 2013)

Suzie,  you've explained it very well.  When going through the Public system is suggested or mentioned, people think 'as a total public patient' and long queues etc spring to mind.
What it actually means is attending a public hospital but as a private patient or outpatient using your health insurance.
There would be no 430shortfall cost using this option.
As you already said, you just need to check out if the consultant has a public hospital practice also and the relevant waiting etc.
  The trick when choosing a consultant is to suss out beforehand if they work in both public and private, or hi-tech and public 
or private and hi-tech so as to broaden your options, according to your plan. 
 You can make it work for you, by choosing your personal choice of hospital and checking out the consultants before making your decision,
 according to your insurance plan.

I forgot to mention that Laya healthcare's website has a useful facility for checking out where consultants work and finding a hospital near you.
You don't have to be a Laya customer to use it, handy tool.
www.layahealthcare.ie/formembers/

Under the heading, 'checking your cover '  choose 'Consultant near you' or 'Hospital near you'.

Most hospitals have their own websites with relevant consultant information or by phoning the consultants private secretary directly is another option.

Snowyb


----------



## suzie (9 Apr 2013)

snowyb said:


> Suzie,  you've explained it very well.  When going through the Public system is suggested or mentioned, people think 'as a total public patient' and long queues etc spring to mind.
> What it actually means is attending a public hospital but as a private patient or outpatient using your health insurance.
> There would be no consultant cost using this option.
> As you already said, you just need to check out if the consultant has a public hospital practice also and the relevant waiting etc.
> ...



This research? if one follows the selection process of 

1) List of hospitals covered by insurance which performs the procedure
2) This gives one a selection pool of consulatants
3) select based on your choice/recommendations etc

The big question I have, is what tools are available to perform such research. Is it down to ringing each hospital in turn, or are hospital websites capable of providing such answers?

S.  (Sorry but I digress...) ....seems snowyb has answered my queries


----------



## rustyjack (9 Apr 2013)

thanks a lot snowyb for this answer!!!




snowyb said:


> Hello rustyjack,
> 
> Public hospitals have semi-private and private rooms for patients with health insurance.
> There are public wards for public patients.
> ...


----------



## Eithneangela (10 Apr 2013)

Thank you, Snowyb, for all your very useful information. I will know the next time what process to use, although hopefully that'll be a long time away. The procedure required at the moment is urgent and I did not want to rely on potentially much longer waiting times by requesting a consultation through the public health service.


----------

